# Nokia 6303i Classic Plötzlich kein Empfang mehr!



## herethic (6. Juni 2011)

*Nokia 6303i Classic Plötzlich kein Empfang mehr!*

Hi,
ich hab mit meinem Handy seit einem Tag plötzlich kein Empfang mehr.
Hatte an mehreren Orten keinen Empfang mehr, also kanns wohl nicht an einem Sendemast liegen.
Hab das Handy schon ausgemacht, akku rausgenommen, gewartet und wieder reingetan. Hat nichts geholfen, auch nicht das zurückstellen der Einstellungen.
Liegt es vllt. daran, dass ich mit dem Handy kurz bevor ich den ausfall des netzes bemerkt habe 1 Stunde durch heftigen Regen gelaufen bin und es in meiner Hosentasche war?
Habs danach getrockent.

MfG


----------

